# Shimano RS81 wheel set



## EltonFrog (24 Oct 2013)

Last Thursday my wife gave me a Shimano RS81 wheel set for my birthday, I didn't know she was going to do this it was a nice surprise. They seem like great wheels but I cant find any user reviews on them. 

Anyone here got a set? Any thoughts?


----------



## Biker Joe (25 Oct 2013)

Try here:-

http://roadcyclinguk.com/gear/shimano-rs81-c35-carbon-alloy-wheelset-first-look.html


----------



## Scoop940 (25 Oct 2013)

Wish I got that sort of thing for my birthday, look like very nice wheels!


----------



## Broadside (25 Oct 2013)

She has excellent taste! they are exactly what I would buy and probably will next spring.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Oct 2013)

Scoop940 said:


> Wish I got that sort of thing for my birthday, look like very nice wheels!





Broadside said:


> She has excellent taste! they are exactly what I would buy and probably will next spring.



I'm very lucky having a wife that spoils me and and who is as interested in cycling as I am.


----------



## mark st1 (25 Oct 2013)

I deliver to a bloke at work who has these rims on his Ribble Alu winter bike he rates them he got them last year unfortunately he hit quite a sizable pot hole on his first ride on them and popped a spoke rims didnt come with rim tape so that was a bit messy. His lbs contacted Shimano who offered up a new pair straight away and paid for tube and tyre replacement so cant argue with that.The new ones (with rim tape) have been flawless he likes his grub and rides in all weathers and he says they are still running true and smooth. 

Hope you get Mrs P a bunch of flowers you lucky bugger


----------



## Dusty Bin (25 Oct 2013)

CarlP said:


> Last Thursday my wife gave me a Shimano RS81 wheel set for my birthday, I didn't know she was going to do this it was a nice surprise. They seem like great wheels but I cant find any user reviews on them.
> 
> Anyone here got a set? Any thoughts?



The RS81 comes in three rim depths - 24, 35 and 50mm - which set do you have? Either way, they won't be hugely different to the previous RS80 wheels, so a search for reviews of those will give you the general idea.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Oct 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> The RS81 comes in three rim depths - 24, 35 and 50mm - which set do you have? Either way, they won't be hugely different to the previous RS80 wheels, so a search for reviews of those will give you the general idea.



I dunno what size I've got ill have to check.


----------



## Broadside (25 Oct 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> The RS81 comes in three rim depths - 24, 35 and 50mm - which set do you have?.



The c24 & c50 are the version they did while rs80, I would be very happy with the c24 rs80. If somewhere still has them in stock next spring I will be buying a pair. 

I take it that the 35's are new for the rs81 range?


----------



## uclown2002 (13 Feb 2014)

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/WPSHOEMRS81C24/shimano-rs81-c24-carbon-wheelset

Looks a good deal if anyone is interested. Thinking about pulling the trigger myself.


----------



## benb (13 Feb 2014)

What's the difference between the RS80 and the RS81
Logic suggests the RS81 ought to be "better" but the base price on Planet X is higher for the RS80.
I'm very tempted by these: http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/WPSHOEMRS8050/shimano-rs80-50mm-carbon-clincher-wheelset


----------

